# 3 legged border collie mix



## Red the super dog (Nov 9, 2011)

my dog julie is missing her front right leg. she is about 8 years old, and sometimes it seems like that shoulder bothers her. i give her a baby aspirin and apply moist heat (with a heating pad i made using rice and dried beans in some left over fleece, that ill heat up in the microwave)
my question is, does anyone know if its ok to give her glucosamine? its good for joints in humans, does it work for dogs too?.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A lot of dogs on the forum take a joint supplement. Our Penny is on SmartPak Canine Ultra. We've seen a marked improvement in her ability to get up from laying down, to get on the couch and jump into the car.

There are lots of supplements to choose from. I'm sure other members will make suggestions on their favorites.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

My friend Tuff also is missing his right front leg. He has developed many issues with his joints. Our vet recommended glucosamine supplements.

I started a thread about the treatments we have given him
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ard/102159-chiropractic-laser-treatments.html


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glucosamine is fine to give to dogs. I used Cosequin DS for many years. I think it did help.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We use Osteo-3 for both Bailey and Riley. It contains both glucosamine and condroitin and three other supplements for joint and bone health. You start with a loading dose for a month, then drop to a maintenance dose. Bailey gets one tab twice a day. Riley just gets by with one a day. So we go through a bottle a month.
We used to buy it from the vet (it's manufactured just down the road), but we get a better deal by getting it on Amazon and getting the one made in Canada.
If we miss a dose for Bailey, we can tell the difference.


----------



## Red the super dog (Nov 9, 2011)

since julie is only about 45 lbs, should i cut the dosage in half? or do they have stuff just for dogs?


----------



## Red the super dog (Nov 9, 2011)

alanK
tuff looks a lot like my julie! ( but julie is black) 
thank you all for all the info. its really helpful! ive read somewhere that 3 legg dogs dont live as long as other dogs, because of joint issues, and i want to make sure julie is here as long as possiable!!!


----------



## Red the super dog (Nov 9, 2011)

alanK
im just wondering, with tuff missing his front leg, does he 'lean into you' on that side? my julie does this, its like she was 'altered' so she could get even closer to you. she gives the best hugs!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Red the super dog said:


> alanK
> im just wondering, with tuff missing his front leg, does he 'lean into you' on that side? my julie does this, its like she was 'altered' so she could get even closer to you. she gives the best hugs!


 Such a cute statement...altered to give better hugs!! You go Julie!!!


----------



## Red the super dog (Nov 9, 2011)

she really does give the best hugs! when we went to the shelter to look at her, she came into the room, and walked right up to me and gave me the biggest hug! that's what got us to take her home.


----------

